# About $120 and still no slingshot to shoot !



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

I've bought an Utima and the little black tubes broke within 30 shots. I've also just bought a Rambone. It came with natural flat single bands. Well, One of the bands was damaged right out of the package (3 holes in the band when stretched). So when I shoot its inaccurate because one band (the undamaged one) is noticeably stronger than the other. I've also bought $40 worth of ammo elsewhere, And some 5mm ID black tube. So all and all I've spent around $120 to shoot a slingshot "for crying out loud" an still havn't even shot 50 enjoyable rounds yet. This sure ain't the old days I tell ya. LOL


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

In the old days it was a tree fork and some office rubber bands. Things have indeed changed. I suggest you commit some money and buy a length of whatever tubing/band material and cut and tie your own propulsion. They wear out anyway and sometimes at the worst of times so being able to whip up another band set is pretty important. My shooting buddies kinda rely on my stockpile of leather and rubber too so I keep plenty on hand.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Why did you not contact the vendor?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I have no doubt that if you contact Nathan at Simple Shot will take care of you. He's that kind of guy.

winnie


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes ..Nathan has Great Products..good shooters..He stands behind his products 100%...I know this for a fact

I has a problem with a slingshot & he went beyond the call of duty to address my concern with the slingshot..

I thank nathan again....All I can say is always contact the seller or vendor first with any problems you may have

AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

If you didn't first contact the vendor, describe the problem(s) and give the vendor a chance to make the situation right, crying about it in an open forum post is inappropriate. It's your responsibility to contact the vendor and give them a chance to set things set straight before you start publicly complaining about how you've been wronged.

My experience with the Rambone was the opposite of yours. I got one of the earliest ones to be shipped out---before the recall. As part of the recall, I sent mine back (via prepaid free shipping) and it was replaced--free of charge to me--with the new, improved polycarbonate model. There was no defect or problem with the band set in either of the two that I received.

I've also bought bulk tubing from SimpleShot and the tubing was unflawed. In addition to that I also bought a used Scout and the bandset on it was also unflawed, even though it was used goods.

You should have contacted SimpleShot the day each of your problems surfaced and you definitely need to contact them now.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Always, Always, contact the vendor with your problems first their livelihood relies upon customer satisfaction and they will and do rectify any problems that occur. They certainly do not send out defective or substandard equipment deliberately. Be fair give the a chance to sort as I am sure they will.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

For one thing I didn't make Nathan look bad publically. Did I once say a vendor name. And whether the vendor makes good or not I'm getting sick of sending stuff up and down the road because no one wants to have any quality control. This is the third time in a month I've got something from an online vendor that either doesn't work at all or is effed up because no one cared enough to make sure it was a good product with no flaws before they sent it down the road.. Now that I set Lacumo straight lets get to the getting ahold of the vendor first subject. I don't believe in facebook,twitter and all those social networks and the such. Something I don't trust about them. Anyway, the only way I can see to contact Nathan is through one of those. Does anyone know if he has a regular email address ? Sorry for the aggressive tone. You guys just kind of raised my hackles.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect they're all in cahoots and they picked you.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---You didn't set me or anything else straight yet.

2---You can contact Nathan through the "Contact" section in the SimpleShot website. You don't even have to send an email---you just fill in the blanks in the form there and it sends the email for you. No social media involvement.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I just went to the Simple Shot website and under contacts is an address and a phone number.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have 9 slingshots from Nathan and have bought countless bands and pouches and never had 1 problem. Nathan is great to work with and stands behind everything he sells.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

In the Contact area---right below the name, mailing address and tel# are the fields where you enter your own name, email address and message to reach them via direct website-based email.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

I wil tell you one thing about Nathan and Simple Shot-He does in fact stand behind his product and his customer service is outstanding. Once you send him a note from the simple shot web page he will contact you back.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm amazed with the quality of the vendors on this forum.I've had nothing but positive experience. A good way to reach them is through the private messaging function here on the forum. Going public with a complaint about anyone should be a last resort. I assure you it will never come to that.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

4950cycle said:


> I've bought an Utima and the little black tubes broke within 30 shots. I've also just bought a Rambone. It came with natural flat single bands. Well, One of the bands was damaged right out of the package (3 holes in the band when stretched). So when I shoot its inaccurate because one band (the undamaged one) is noticeably stronger than the other. I've also bought $40 worth of ammo elsewhere, And some 5mm ID black tube. So all and all I've spent around $120 to shoot a slingshot "for crying out loud" an still havn't even shot 50 enjoyable rounds yet. This sure ain't the old days I tell ya. LOL


4950, We can understand if you happen to have gotten the luck of the draw (bad luck) with your purchases. It can happen.

Hopefully, you can understand that on this forum we get some folks that are trolls, troublemakers, complainers, ones that don't see their part in an issue, etc.. That being said and the fact that Nathan of Simple-Shot being absolutely top notch, your grievance and post rubbed the hair the wrong way to us. Moreover, the issues came across to me as well, as somewhat questionable. Therefore, please see both sides of the coin.

May you get resolve and get to some fun shooting!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have never delt with him my self but what I have seen on the fourm he stands behind his work and that would be good enough for me.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Man, I've got crap tones from Simple Shot and love it.

Now, I can understand that would be frustrating though. 1 time I did get a band set that was faulty... I emailed simple shot, Nathan made me a set of my choosing custom to my draw.

I then used that same set to snag this rabbit!! Simple Shot is the best!!! Haha. Thanks Nathan.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25795-my-rabbit-success/?p=404962


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Whats crap tones ? No need to defend Nathan like a little cripple boy from the school bully. lol I've delt with him a time or two before this. Seems like a stand up guy to me. I guess a guys not allowed to be pissed after spending a nickel or two to shoot a slingshot and instead just being aggrevated . BTW thanks for understanding my feeling on the situation Rayshot and Clever Moniker.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

4950cycle said:


> Whats crap tones ?


he's canadian. nothing you can do aboot it, they speak funny, them foreigners i tell ya'.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought Scout in Black from Slingshot store - Germany . Latex bands . Everything ok, if only the pouch would not fall apart (cracks) after 30-40 shots.

I bought few ss from Dankung - not a single problem - pouches & rubber still like new after several hundred shots - top quality everything. And the shipping costs are fair.

Quality control is important - after all we are not talking about big quantities being shipped and here and there there is a glitch ...

I never send anything back to a seller ( I hate this) simply I do not order anything from them anymore...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I wound not even hesitate to buy from Nathan again. Everything I have ever bought is top quality. Never had to return anything. Going to order more bands and Flipclips today.????


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> he's canadian. nothing you can do aboot it, they speak funny, them foreigners i tell ya'.
> 
> Whats crap tones ?


Hahahaha. I know right, is "crap ton" Canadian?? :S


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi 4950cycle,

What I think is not being explained to you is that fact that a guy like Nathan (and several other vendors here) has spent years building a reputation as a more than fair businessman and ambassador for our sport. We may seem a little defensive because by going straight to the public posting of grievances, you have taken away his ability to maintain that reputation. More over there is the fact that your comments will stay on here forever and can be googled. I would say that you are entitled to feel upset over sub par products that have not allowed you to enjoy your slingshots. By the same token Nathan should have had the chance to make things right. You have your enjoyment at stake (which is important) , and Nathan has his business and reputation at stake. 
In 6 months no one will say," Aren't you that guy with the couple of bad band sets?", but someone may say " i read that nathan sends out faulty equipment" if your post is what they have read. The damage you do may very well outlast the injury your enjoyment has sustained. That is why people have come out of the woodwork to state their positive experiences with simpleshot. 
The truth is that contacting Nathan on his website is no more difficult than your posting here on the forum. It involves less social media than you used to publicly post the name of one of his products and imply that he sells shoddy equipment, when the opposite is true.

I am sorry you got the "whammy" a few times but try to give a vendor a chance to help you before going for the public shaming method. I have had issues with a vendor who won't answer for their mistakes and Nathan is not that kind of guy, nor is SimpleShot tht kind of company. 
Good luck with your future shooting and buying,
Be well,
SF


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

WATERLOGIC said:


> I bought Scout in Black from Slingshot store - Germany . Latex bands . Everything ok, if only the pouch would not fall apart (cracks) after 30-40 shots.
> 
> I bought few ss from Dankung - not a single problem - pouches & rubber still like new after several hundred shots - top quality everything. And the shipping costs are fair.
> 
> ...


You can actually use tube sets made up from Dankung? I've not been able to use a single set way too short for my draw (and I've had dozens of slingshot from them) usually I just bin them and make my own.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Believe me, I know the frustration of not being able to shoot. I am not going to preach the same suggestions that people already have told you, but I will try to ease your " situation" and try to get you out shooting again.

First, think of it this way you didn't waste 120 dollars, at the most you have a 10 dollar problem. The slingshots are still good, and most likely the pouch too. Rubber is a consumable in the slingshot world, and tests don't guarantee no failures on future shots. I am sure you will get a resolution, but for the time being you can get some excercise bands at your local sport store and make some new bands.. You will also have enough to make more ( which you will eventually need new bands no matter how good they start off being ).

Good luck, and happy future shooting


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We are grateful for the outpouring of support shown here. It is our pleasure to serve the slingshot enthusiast community and most folks who have dealt with us have found that we not only stand behind our products, but are responsive to emails, telephone calls, and just about any other contact method on the interwebs. Including but not limited to the PM feature on this great website.

4950cycle- I believe you sent us a message through our contact page last night, as suggested by other members here. We would never ask you to send a bandset back to us, but we would like to see photos of the problem so that we can investigate further to determine if the damage was due to our manufacture or directly from the latex manufacturer. If something is amiss on our side, we need to know so it can be remedied. Although most slingshot enthusiasts understand that latex, being a natural product, is subject to variances and may fail prematurely for unknown reasons, it does little good for the person who is new to the sport and wants to shoot now. We hear you loud and clear! Send us a quick photo and description of the problem and we will get you shooting again ASAP.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Tube_Shooter said:


> WATERLOGIC said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Scout in Black from Slingshot store - Germany . Latex bands . Everything ok, if only the pouch would not fall apart (cracks) after 30-40 shots.
> ...


Yes . Heavier ones are great for lead. I do not butterfly ...


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

I will send pictures just to prove I'm not just trying to make someone look bad. But I will remedy my own problem. My father always taught me "No one takes care of you like you" I've got better things to do then lie about some goofy little slingshot. Back on the subject, It looks like one of the bands was punched by the point of a razor knife 3 times or smashed by something pointy and heavy ?


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

4950cycle said:


> I will send pictures just to prove I'm not just trying to make someone look bad. But I will remedy my own problem. My father always taught me "No one takes care of you like you" I've got better things to do then lie about some goofy little slingshot. Back on the subject, It looks like one of the bands was punched by the point of a razor knife 3 times or smashed by something pointy and heavy ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a production flaw (rubber production - I mean) , still if checked before shipped to you could be avoided .

I am with you man. It is your legit privilege to protest no matter how many nerves you hit.

Also good for the vendor - next time around he will know better.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Although we have never seen an unused bandset with this many holes in it, the proof is in the pudding. Although latex can have irregularities, this instance is beyond the norm. As we mentioned to you in private email correspondence, we are happy to send you a replacement and get you shooting again as quickly as possible. You can be certain we will be watching the quality of the latex we receive from Hygenic with much more careful eyes going forward.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This should have all been done with PM's and not drug one of the most outstanding venders on this forum through the mud. If I had a dollar for every defective product I've gotten in my life I'd be retired now. But most company's give you the run around. Not Nathan he makes it good and right away.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Simple Shot said:


> Although we have never seen an unused bandset with this many holes in it, the proof is in the pudding. Although latex can have irregularities, this instance is beyond the norm. As we mentioned to you in private email correspondence, we are happy to send you a replacement and get you shooting again as quickly as possible. You can be certain we will be watching the quality of the latex we receive from Hygenic with much more careful eyes going forward.


Great attitude ! I will come back and buy sty again after reading your words. Way to go man !

We all know shit happens . Could it be that the rubber came in contact with some oil or acetone ( I ruined some blue theraband with just touching it with a cotton stick with some acetone on it).


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

First or second time I pulled it I noticed the holes. I'm insulted (yea me) . What do you think, Simple Shot being insulted is the only thing that ever really matters in this world. Simple Shot very vaguely implied I've been using this sling shot a while and that is most likely the reason there are holes in the band. Let me tell ya . I wish I never started this thread. You guys are the ones that are dragging this on and on. I'm done with it. Nothing a $7 set of P+ double bands can't fix. I will stay out of you guys little fairytale world where $#@ never ever happens. And anybody that ever mentions something that is not all peachy "Must be NUTS ! "


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All of the members are posting their experience with Nathan at Simple Shot and his normal quality of products. We can't help it your mad at the world and life just ended because you got some bad bands. He's going to make it right that's all he can do.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, enough. This thread wasn't started to resolve a problem. The only reason I've let it go on this long is so that everyone can see what I see. I won't speculate on motive, but a thread which seems to exist only for the purpose of complaining without seeking resolution is not the kind of discourse which contributes anything of value to the Forum. I'm locking it and moving it to General Off-Topic.


----------

